# Sean Paul at Chi



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey fellow expats in Dubai,
Anyone interested in seeing Sean Paul at the Chi? I want to go, but it would be more fun with a group.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

ooooooooo so it's true  i want i want... when is it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

yaa can U give us more info ?


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds interesting. When is he coming?


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Who is Sean Paul?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

He's the one who sang Get Busy. I haven't heard anything else by the guy.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

bluefoam said:


> Who is Sean Paul?


Wasn't he a Pope (and coming from Ireland I'm surprised you didn't know this...)?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pope by day, rapper by night.


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Guys! Would love to join. Sean Paul and Chi seems to be a nice Thursday night recipe.  Please PM.


----------

